# P.k. Ripper project w.t.b.



## broken_spokes (Jul 3, 2011)

Anyone have an 80`s P.K. RIPPER PROJECT? i am looking please help me.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 13, 2011)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?18069-SE-Racing-P.K.-Ripper-for-sale...-499


----------

